#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 神奇山谷 - 第四篇　樂園牧場 (11/04/2008 更新)

## 星空小克

好久沒有寫小說了呢一ˇ一
覺得已經寫不出像以前一回五千字的功力XD"
這次是以狼版為靈感寫出來的小說
內容裡的人物名稱都已取得本人同意使用~^^

===============================================

廣大且神秘的山脈裡裡藏著一個很神奇的山谷，
在那個山谷裡，任何動物都可以變成像人一樣的直立行走；
那個山谷的名字叫樂園，樂園的統治者叫做白牙，
有一天，一隻叫做斯塔爾克的外星狼意外的闖入這裡，
於是他在樂園裡的探險，開始了......


人物簡介

斯塔爾　克菲爾克里斯(小克)
因自願執行神秘任務而降落於地球的外星狼，簡名斯塔爾克，
又可在簡稱為小克；具有魔法方面具有高度研究，幾乎會用所有屬性的魔法，
個性上有點龜毛，喜歡可愛的東西，尤其是公的。

阿空
帶領小克進入樂園的小狼，單純的外表讓人很容易相信他，
在山谷裡替各個動物間送信。

楓狼
小克剛進入山谷後不久所遇到的獸，楓狼同時也是樂園裡樂園裡面
最萌同時也是最可愛的狼，個性善良隨和，但有時也有任性的時候。

小犬
山谷裡眾多獨行獸的其中之一，個性樂觀且健談，
而且有一股穩重和獨特的成熟感。

----------


## 星空小克

第一篇　獸的天堂

　　在宇宙裡有一艘很小型的飛行艇，雖然小看起來卻沒有絲毫簡陋陽春的感覺；不管內外都充滿了高科技所擁有的有點冰冷，卻帶有高貴的氣質，飛行艇的駕駛座上坐著一隻穿著看起來跟飛行艇很搭配的太空衣；水晶藍色頭髮、眼睛，前面右半邊瀏海成金黃色，外表看起來像十一、二歲的小狼人，正在看著儀表板上的地圖喃喃自語：「地球就快到了...我看還是先做好降落的準備吧。」小狼人做好了降落的準備，於是飛行艇穿越了大氣層，緩緩的降落在地球的某處森林裡。

　　小狼人緩緩的打開了飛行艇，確認周遭沒有危險後才小心異異的走出來；他在門口緩緩的脫掉了太空衣，原來他裡面還穿著有點淡黃色的連身斗篷，下半身穿著一條藍色的褲子；他把太空衣摺好放進飛行艇裡，然後從裡面拿出了一把總長一百八十公分，雪銀白色且看上去寒氣逼人的鐮刀，整隻外圍還有圍繞著淡淡的寒氣；小狼人耍了一下鐮刀，馬上感覺到怎麼沒有辦法施展出魔力，馬上伸出手聚集了一下魔力：「真是糟糕，原來地球的魔法元素這麼稀少啊...。」看著手裡那淡到快要看不到的微微藍色光芒，小狼人不禁嘆氣了一下。

　　小狼人慢慢在森林中走著，走著走著，他看到有幾棵樹上...畫著幾隻獸人；他停下腳步，仔細看著樹幹上的圖案，他發現其中一隻獸人長得好可愛...，看的正出神時，突然背後有個聲音「你在看樹幹上的圖案嗎？那些是我畫的喔。」小狼人轉頭一看，一個跟他身高差不多，白色的頭髮跟他一樣留有馬尾，全身毛是棕色的，綠色的手套、無袖的背心和短褲，褐色的靴子...頭上還戴著一個有『ｉ』圖案的帽子；小狼人發現對方正在用那雙青藍色的大眼睛單純的看著他，連忙回口說：「對..對呀，我是在看你畫的畫...」一邊說，一邊心裡冷汗直流...。

　　「您好，我叫阿空；您叫什麼名字呢？好像沒在樂園裡看過。」阿空禮貌的對小狼人介紹自己並把心中的疑惑問小狼人，「我叫斯塔爾克，叫我小克就可以了...還有，請問『樂園』是什麼呢？」

　　「樂園呀？原來你不知道樂園呀...繼續往前一直走就會到了，我還要去送信，掰啦～」阿空拍拍身上的側背包，快步走掉了。

　　阿空走後，小克一個人繼續走著：「阿空說的樂園...到底在哪呢？」突然，他停了下來，這個感覺...是魔力元素獨有波動！！小克邁開腳步快速的往前跑去，他感覺到魔力元素的波動越來越明顯了。

　　很快的，他跑出了森林，停下腳步，眼前的景象，小克已經完全看呆了...，用土磚搭成的建築，建築上畫了獸才看得懂的文字，原來地球的獸所使用的語言和自己的星球是一樣的；街道上充滿了獸在走動著，有狼、虎、獅、狗、貓和龍等等許多各種不同的動物，小克的腳不由自主的往前走，忽然，一隻茅擋在他胸前，原來是門口的警衛攔住了他：「請拿出你的入境證明，否則無法進入某些地區。」

　　「啊...我沒有入境證明。」小克向警衛說著。

　　只見警衛拿出一張表格「把這張表格寫好拿去給門口旁邊那個櫃台，就可以得到一張入境證明。」

　　「好了，這是你的入境證明，我們的入境證明是手環形狀的，上面記載了名字、性別、種族和好友，還可以跟加入好友名單的人互相通話喔。」櫃檯小姐拿出了一支手環，小克把它放在口袋，櫃檯小姐道謝後就近樂園裡逛了。

　　樂園裡充滿了各種大型的佈告欄，佈告欄上有很多的螢幕，每一塊佈告欄螢幕各有不同的文章，不同的佈告欄上記載了不同的資訊，有發表自己畫的圖、自己寫的文章、給別人的圖...等等各種不同的資訊，每一種都有自己專屬的佈告欄，也看到了很多獸用『瞬間移動』來移動，慢慢的...小克發現原來文章上還會記載自己的基本資料、聯絡方式等等，也可以在文章的最底下留下自己的個性簽名檔，還可以查自己的基本資料，金錢也是虛擬化的...小克第一次覺得，佈告欄是這麼好用，這麼方便的的東西。

　　小克看了各個佈告欄的新文章，舊文章，漸漸注意到了『楓狼』這隻獸。他查了下這隻獸的相關資料...發現他很可愛，而且也有很多獸認為他"很萌很可愛"，於是對楓狼產生了興趣：「真想認識楓狼啊...。」於是，他把楓狼加入了好友名單，過一會兒，手環發出聲音：『對方已同意加入好友。』原來好友名單是會同時加入雙方手環的呀...。

　　小克走進了一條比較少人的巷子，深呼吸了一下，鼓起勇氣，用手環聯絡了楓狼。


(第一回　完)

----------


## a70701111

那麼快出現人物介紹……
雖然說是簡略掉一些介紹的部分，不過還是寫一些吧。
把這個地方當成是主軸嗎？
似乎會出現更多的獸吧……
期待下篇瞜。

----------


## 星空小克

>>小迪

我這篇也有獸(人)說

行進步調太快了...

我弟二回會寫的詳細一點的喔~^^"

小心跟我比較熟的都會被我點名喔~~~~ :onion_59: (被埋)

----------


## a70701111

我當然知道有獸人XD
嗯……被點名也沒關係吧？
反正又不可能被吃掉，所以就不用想太多拉。
反倒是小克，小心我卯起來評論阿(邪)

----------


## 星空小克

> 我當然知道有獸人XD
> 嗯……被點名也沒關係吧？
> 反正又不可能被吃掉，所以就不用想太多拉。
> 反倒是小克，小心我卯起來評論阿(邪)


沒關係沒關係~

盡量卯起來評論吧~XDDD

這樣才會進步呀~(被埋)

----------


## 星空小克

第二篇　認識獸


小克走進了一條比較少人的巷子，深呼吸了一下，鼓起勇氣，用手環聯絡了楓狼。

=======================我是分隔線======================

　　「喂?」手環的出現了一個稚氣的聲音。

　　「你..你好，我叫星空小克，叫我小克就好..。」小克有點緊張的自我介紹。

　　「嗯，你好~我叫楓狼」手環的另一端，楓狼一邊輕鬆的回答著，一邊搜尋小克的位置。

　　「你知道嗎？手環有一個功能喔~」楓狼語氣略帶神祕的說著。

　　「那是什麼呢？」小克好奇的問著。

　　「那就是...」原來楓狼離小克的距離並不遠，所以一下就繞到了小克的背後，並且慢慢的靠近...。

　　「可以追蹤對方的功能！」小楓說完此話的同時，從小克被後用力的拍了他的肩。

　　「嗚哇！！」小克被突如其來的偷襲嚇到，整個人跌坐在地上，他抬頭一看，一個外型像小孩子，毛是楓葉色，額頭右邊有個『Ｘ』的疤痕；衣服的左胸還掛了一個楓葉胸章，眼睛是暗紅色的狼正笑嘻嘻的看著他。

　　「你是...楓狼？」「楓狼。」小克觀察一下這個獸之後，和眼前的人同時說出了同樣的話。

　　「沒在樂園裡看過你，你是新來的吧？」楓狼拉小克起身，一邊問道。

　　「是呀，我是最近才來的，對這裡還不是很熟。」小克笑著說，一邊壓抑著心中的衝動，對他來說，眼前這隻狼根本就是他的菜阿！

　　「走吧，我帶你去認識其他的獸～」楓狼自顧自的說著，就開始走掉了，小克在心中想著不可以這麼糟糕，於是默默的跟在楓狼的後面。

　　穿過了大大小小的房子，大路和小巷、路邊攤和市集，快到了森林邊境的地方，這時，楓狼停在一間屋子前面，連門都不敲就直接進去，小克也跟在後面進去。

　　「小楓，不是跟你說過很多次要敲門後再進來嗎?」小克進門後看到裡面的桌子旁坐著一個犬獸人，嘴巴、身體和四肢正面接近米白色，其他的地方都是棕色，額頭右邊還寫了一個『犬』字，比楓狼矮了一點，正在跟楓狼說話。

　　「嘻嘻～犬你就不要再念了啦～」楓狼一副頑皮的樣子回答，小犬看他的樣子也知道他沒在聽，無奈的稍微搖頭，在心中嘆了一口氣，眼神轉向楓狼後面的小克，開口問：

　　「小楓，他是...？」小犬疑惑的問。

　　「呃..差點忘記他了，他是星空小克，是最近才來這裡的獸。」楓狼像小犬介紹他身後這位剛剛被徹底遺忘的狼。

　　「你好，我是星空小克，請多多指教，你呢？」小克反問小犬

　　「我叫小犬。」小犬簡單的回答。

　　「嗯～」小克也簡短的回答，同時觀察著小犬，楓狼看到小克的眼神一直在小犬身上遊走，就嘟著嘴說：

　　「小克，不準你對小犬下手。」楓狼順便瞪了小克一眼。

　　天啊！好可怕的殺人眼神...況且你才是我的菜呀。小克在心中想著，對楓狼一臉露出汗笑的表情。

　　「小楓，不要這樣，人家也沒有那個意思。」小犬看著楓狼靜靜的說著。

　　楓狼聽到小犬的話先是呆了一下，然後就默默的走出去了，這時屋子裡，只剩下小犬和小克；小克找了張離自己最近的椅子坐下，同時默默的觀察著屋子，是用木頭搭起來的小木屋，裡面空間並不大，不過一兩個人睡倒是剛好；也只有一層樓，沒有隔間，床就直接擺在旁邊，顯而易見，傢俱的擺設也不會產生壓迫感；回頭再看看小犬，這時小犬手中不知何時出現了一本書，看起來像是小說，他正專心的閱讀著。

　　「那本書...是小說吧，好看嗎？」小克好奇的問。

　　「還不錯，我還蠻喜歡的。」小犬回答。

　　「嗯..請問你幾歲呢？」小克面帶笑容的問著。

　　「我才剛過完十七歲生日耶」小犬喝了一口茶，反問「你呢？」

　　小克在腦中換算著自己的年齡到這個星球是幾歲，大概過了幾十秒，一臉笑容回答「真巧，我也是十七歲耶！而且...生日也才晚你一天。」

　　「那還真是巧啊。」小犬又喝了一口茶，低頭繼續看他的書。

　　「那我先走啦～去森林裡逛逛。」小克看沒有什麼可以聊的了，就跟小犬道別。

　　「路上小心啊，山谷裡的森林可是有怪物的。」小犬繼續看著他的書。

　　小克說了聲知道了，就出小犬的家，慢慢的往看似幽暗請毫無止境的森林裡走去。

　　「怪物呀...不知道會是怎樣子的怪物呢？」小克心中稍稍興奮，輕鬆的慢慢往森林深處走去...。

                                                                                             第二回　完


這次應該有寫的比較長一點了....XD
我的拖稿症候群真是越來越嚴重了XDD"

----------


## 培爾

不錯看嘎~挺期待接下來的發展~~
看到某些名字和形容詞的時候，突然愣了一下(個人因素，不要在意(噴)
雖然本身沒有看小說的習慣，看得慢也吃力，不過還是很有興趣~XD~(被打)
培爾都寫自己幻想過度的那種劣質小說，修辭感覺還是太膚淺了，得多多閱讀了~
總而言之，還是很期待下一篇的發展呀~

----------


## 星空小克

> 不錯看嘎~挺期待接下來的發展~~
> 看到某些名字和形容詞的時候，突然愣了一下(個人因素，不要在意(噴)
> 雖然本身沒有看小說的習慣，看得慢也吃力，不過還是很有興趣~XD~(被打)
> 培爾都寫自己幻想過度的那種劣質小說，修辭感覺還是太膚淺了，得多多閱讀了~
> 總而言之，還是很期待下一篇的發展呀~


呵呵~感覺我好像不太會寫這種類型的小說

其實只要寫久了有缺點再慢慢修這就可以了XDD(難怪不會進步)

看來培爾克好像也很喜歡Sonic?

知道SS嗎?一個Sonic迷必去的地方

----------


## 培爾

> 呵呵~感覺我好像不太會寫這種類型的小說
> 
> 其實只要寫久了有缺點再慢慢修這就可以了XDD(難怪不會進步)
> 
> 看來培爾克好像也很喜歡Sonic?
> 
> 知道SS嗎?一個Sonic迷必去的地方


被發現了~(炸)
其實看名字和看圖就知道了XD~
小克說的是Station Square吧？培爾好像有一段時間沒去了~
話說有投過小說稿就是了XD~我在投兩張圖畫過去看看~
想要自創一個角色真的很難呀~想當不是Tails的Tails~(?)

----------


## 星空小克

> 被發現了~(炸)
> 其實看名字和看圖就知道了XD~
> 小克說的是Station Square吧？培爾好像有一段時間沒去了~
> 話說有投過小說稿就是了XD~我在投兩張圖畫過去看看~
> 想要自創一個角色真的很難呀~想當不是Tails的Tails~(?)


SS那邊我自從加入狼版後就沒漸漸都沒去了

不過你的圖看起來好像是狐狸版的...皮卡丘(炸)

----------


## 瀟湘

平實流暢的文字……
好像沒有特別吸引人的點？（思）
不過似乎頗耐咀嚼……

怪物……是指某杯茶嗎？（思）
樂園裡和怪物相關的不甚多……
期待後續。

----------


## a70701111

咦……
我到現在才發現，原來小克跟塔爾克也有去過SS阿？
不過我脫離很久就是了……
這次開頭跟結尾，都比前面的篇幅還要長了。
對話一樣好多阿XD
但是有人物出現跟接觸的方式，就算有進步了。
小克，隔了一段時間沒寫，真的要加油哪……

----------


## 星空小克

>>瀟湘

我到現在才知道原來茶茶是怪物(炸)

在我眼中他只是好喝的一杯茶兼七弟

然後有事沒事可以去喝一下(喂喂)


>>小迪

我也已經離開那邊很久了喔

我加入狼版後就漸漸脫離那邊了

不知道小迪在那邊的名稱是什麼呢?

我會加油的喔~謝謝^^

----------


## 星空小克

第三篇　森林裡的事件


　　「怪物呀...不知道會是怎樣子的怪物呢？」小克心中稍稍興奮，輕鬆的慢慢往森林深處走去...。

=========================我是分隔線======================

　　小克一副輕鬆樣的在森林裡走著，森林裡的明亮漸漸因為樹蔭而越來越暗。

　　「真是涼爽呀～還是在樹底下最好了。」想想自從進森林開始也走了兩三個小時，腳也酸了，於是小克走向旁邊的樹並坐在樹底下休息。

　　「嗯...奇怪，那是什麼聲音？」小克正坐下來準備休息，耳朵就動了動，因為他聽到在不遠處有一些聲響。

　　小克謹慎且悄悄的靠近，他躲在一棵樹後面偷看；看到了一隻毛色是楓葉色、額頭上有一個叉叉的狼人再跟一隻全身白色、動作敏捷、俐落，看似老虎卻只有狗一般大小的怪物在打架。

　　「奇怪，那不是楓狼嗎？那隻全身白色的怪物不知道是什麼...？」小克喃喃自語的說著，突然，小楓側身閃過那隻怪物的爪擊，從腰間抽出了一把小刀往那隻怪物的背上畫了下去。

　　噗哧一聲，紅色的汁液伴隨著吃痛的吼叫聲從怪物的背上噴出，傷口附近的毛皮也被染紅了；楓狼的刀子和全身，包括臉都是一滴一滴怪物的鮮血；怪物眼見情況不對，作勢想要逃走，卻發現楓狼表情冷漠的站在他前面。

　　「你以為你逃得掉嗎？疾虎。」楓狼冷冷的說，他現在的臉簡直是冷酷殺人犯找到獵物的表情，原來那隻怪物叫疾虎呀...怪不得速度這麼快呢，躲在樹後面偷看的小克在心中想著。

　　楓狼的舉起手中的小刀準備給對方最後一擊，疾虎眼看逃不掉了，就在手要動作的前一秒冷不防的往楓狼的臉噴了一大口鮮血，後者下意識的用手檔著臉，才一抸眼的小空檔，受了重傷的疾虎就不見蹤影了。

　　這時楓狼緩緩把手放下來，突然的把手上那沾滿紅色液體的小刀往旁邊射去，正好就牢牢的插在小克躲的那棵樹的樹幹上，楓狼冷笑了聲，道：「哼，我知道你躲在那裡，再不出來的話...下一個死的就是你！」，小克知道已經被發現了，便緩緩的從樹後面走出來，微笑的說：

　　「沒想到你這麼厲害呢。」小克順手把楓狼的刀子從樹上拔下來，往楓狼的方向輕輕射去，楓狼一個轉身接住了小刀並收好，接著用惡狠狠的眼神瞪著小克說道：「你剛剛明明有機會幫我殺掉那隻疾虎的，幹麼不出手？你知道要是讓他逃掉了...等一下會有成熟的疾虎出來嗎？！」

　　「你的意思是說，剛剛那隻還只是個小孩！？」小克的表情有點驚訝。

　　「廢話！要不是我在森林散步時他突然從旁邊的樹叢跳出來偷襲我，我才不會跟他打起來，況且大隻的疾虎已經超出我的能力範圍了。」楓狼一樣惡狠狠的瞪著小克，只不過語氣裡微微多了一分著急。

　　「那我們現在回去就好啦。」小克想著，會去洗乾淨就沒問題了吧。

　　「笨蛋！他們血擁有很重的味道，牠們會循著血的味道追上來的，那味道就算用洗的也很難洗得掉，所以你還是快走吧，我看我注定要死在這裡了...回去時記得幫我跟小犬說一聲...來世再見。」楓狼絕望的低頭說著，一屁股的就坐在地上，一副就是在等死的樣子。

　　「...」正當小克想開口說些什麼的同時，一隻外型跟剛剛被楓狼砍到重傷的那隻長的一模一樣，但是體型卻是老虎三倍多大的疾虎從楓狼前方的森林衝出來，一看到楓狼就撲過去，而楓狼也似乎沒有要反抗的意思，就這樣毫無動作的被疾虎踩在腳下。

　　「小楓！！」小克哪有可能呆呆的看著自己的菜被宰掉，他一個箭步衝過去，快速的從背後拿出鐮刀往疾虎的方向砍去，疾虎當然也不是泛泛之輩，很敏捷的躲開了鐮刀的砍擊，還瞬間加速到小克背後攻擊，當小克察覺攻擊時已經來不及閃開了，爪痕已經硬生生的烙印在他的背上。

　　「啊！」小克吃痛的叫喊，背後的爪痕緩緩的流出鮮紅色的血，「可惡，這隻速度比剛剛那隻快多了...。」小克站在小楓面前，和疾虎彼此對看，彼此的警戒、防備著。

　　「小克，你快走...」楓狼語氣微弱的說著，剛剛疾虎把全身重量壓在他身上，造成他幾根肋骨斷裂；小克沒回應楓狼的話，嘴裡碎碎的念著咒語，這時疾虎又忽然暴衝過來，小克也快速的收起了鐮刀衝了過去，嘴裡緩緩吐出了幾個字：「烈冰寒焰！」

　　小克的手心中出現了一顆紅藍光交雜，但光的顏色卻又不會混合在一起的魔法球，砸向對他迎面奔來的疾虎。

　　魔法球和疾虎身體接觸的一瞬間，一道極耀眼的白光像四周噴出，躺在地上身體虛弱的楓狼也因強光閉上了眼睛，等他在睜開眼時，原本兇猛的疾虎卻已經變成一個身上到處都是結冰和燒焦痕跡的屍體。

　　楓狼虛弱的看著小克走過來，用魔法把他身上的傷治好，然後才治療自己背後的爪痕；已經被治療好的楓狼緩緩的站起來，拍拍身上的灰塵，對剛治療好並站起來的小克說：「別以為我會跟你道謝，我根本就沒有叫你來就我！」說完之後就急急的往小克進來森林的方向跑走了。

　　小克他呆了一下，看了一下已經看不出是疾虎的屍體，繼續往森林的更深處走去，一路上雖然還是慢慢的走著，但是心中卻很高興，邊走還邊想著：「就算小楓一輩子討厭我，我也要保護他一輩子。」

　　就這樣，小克繼續的往森林的更深處走去，愉快的心情也持續了好一陣子。


第三回　完



這次我花了不到一個月的時間就寫出來了(炸)

這應該是我最快的速度了吧(?)

有空的話我會再努力的XD

看完有什麼想法請盡量回吧~

好的壞的我都會虛心接受喔~^^

----------


## 瀟湘

> 這次我花了不到一個月的時間就寫出來了(炸)
> 
> 這應該是我最快的速度了吧(?)
> 
> 有空的話我會再努力的XD
> 
> 看完有什麼想法請盡量回吧~
> 
> 好的壞的我都會虛心接受喔~^^


那，我就不客氣了……
這篇感覺有些退步
因為……同樣的字詞重複的有些過多
而且敘事的感覺……有點拖泥帶水
會不會是因為太心急了呢……
還是加加油吧？

----------


## 星空小克

>>瀟湘

或許吧..我寫的時候我朋友一直來吵我

真想一腳把他踹出去

所以我心情很亂

不過看到這篇快掛了...

是不是早早收網會比較好呢...

----------


## a70701111

哇噗……
小小的戰鬥，對話卻意外的清楚哪。
而且場面跟動作的言詞，都有清楚的刻畫。
雖然花的時間很短，不過還是有著伊定的能力。
小克的下一篇，會怎麼做呢？

(我在SS的名稱是(可魯)，不過那也是很久以前的執筆了。)

----------


## 星空小克

小克他呆了一下，看了一下已經看不出是疾虎的屍體，繼續往森林的更深處走去，一路上雖然還是慢慢的走著，但是心中卻很高興，邊走還邊想著：「就算小楓一輩子討厭我，我也要保護他一輩子。」

　　就這樣，小克繼續的往森林的更深處走去，愉快的心情也持續了好一陣子。

=========================我是分隔線======================

　　小克在森林裡走著走著，不知不覺就走出了森林，映入眼前的，是一整座廣大的牧場；為什麼知道是牧場呢？因為小克就剛好站在一塊牌子前面，牌子上面寫著「樂園牧場」，牧場裡面到處都是牛、羊優閒的走來走去並吃著草。

　　在小克出生的星球上並沒有「牧場」這種東西，所以他還是頭一次看到所謂的「牧場」，心中充滿了莫名的興奮和好奇，小克的雙腳不自覺得動了起來，在牧場裡面走來走去的；他停在牛前面並靜靜的看著牠吃草，心裡想著：「真不知道這生物叫什麼名字，好大隻呀...還白底黑班...還有他肚子那個一大代的東西是什麼呢...？」無限問號從小克的心中升起。

　　「你是哪裡來的小孩呀？怎麼跑進我的牧場了？」一道聲音從小克的背後響起，小克回頭一看，一個有著黑色頭髮和眼睛，臉頰兩邊有紅色的半圓形和倒三角所組合的斑紋...全身棕毛且是個型男帥哥的熊獸人，身上穿了一件斗篷，手上拿著一根細細長長的拐子，拐子的長度都快比熊獸人的身高還要高了，前頭還是彎曲的型狀。

　　「你好～我叫星空小克～是從外星球來的。」小克禮貌性的自我介紹，雖然眼前這隻熊獸人很有型很帥，但是只喜歡正太的他是絕對不會被誘惑的。

　　「哈哈！原來是從別的星球來的呀～我叫薩爾德，是這間牧場的主人，請多指教。」薩爾得很大方的自我介紹，並且伸出手來跟小克做禮貌性握手。

　　小克向薩爾德表示在自己的星球上並沒有牧場這種東西，所以才會很好奇的走進來到處逛逛，薩爾德也很好心的帶小克介紹牧場的東西。

　　「你看到的這些牛羊呢，是牧場裡面最重要的東西，沒有了牛羊，牧場就不能稱做牧場了～因為牛可以擠牛奶、羊可以取他們的毛，這兩樣東西都是可以拿到城裡面去賣的。」薩爾德和小克坐在薩爾德家前面的木頭上，薩爾德跟小克簡單介紹了他的牧場。

　　小克歪著頭想了想，問：「擠牛奶...要怎麼擠啊？」

　　「小克想要試試看呀？跟我來吧～」薩爾德笑著說，因為擠牛奶可是他的強項呢；薩爾德帶小克拿了一個小小鐵桶，就慢慢的走到一頭母牛的前面，蹲下來，把鐵桶放到母牛的肚子下，轉頭跟小克說：

　　「牛奶就是存在母牛的這個袋子裡面，然後...」薩爾德仔細的向小克講解擠牛奶的步驟，還帶著他的手一起動作；小克也很認真的聽，結果擠了滿桶的牛奶。

　　晚上，太陽下山，兩人把牛奶拿回薩爾德的家，薩爾德把牛奶放進冰箱裡，還拿出另一罐牛奶，倒了兩杯跟小克說：「拿一桶牛奶還要再處理過才會好喝，因為沒有處理過的牛奶是會有腥味的；這兩杯是已經處理好的牛奶...喝喝看吧。」

　　小克拿起了杯子喝了一口，邊看著那純白色的液體，邊在口中細細品嘗牛奶的味道，是一種又濃又純的味道，雖然很濃，但是卻不會膩，還有一點點自然的甜味，聞起來也有一種特別的香味，這是在他的家鄉星球所沒有的味道，他抬頭跟薩爾德說：

　　「牛奶...好好喝...好特殊的東西，在我家鄉沒有耶...我好喜歡，你還有嗎？」小克慢慢的說著，因為他好喜歡牛奶的味道，說完就把整杯牛奶喝了下去。

　　「你喜歡呀？我這裡有已經用玻璃罐封好要拿到城裡去賣的，你就拿個幾灌走吧～記得別拿太多啊～我會虧的。」薩爾德用半開玩笑的口氣說著，還指了指後面那幾大箱的玻璃罐裝牛奶。

　　「好的～謝謝你～。」小克高興的說著，然後就往桌上一趴，睡著了。

　　薩爾德的額頭上微微出現了一滴豆大的汗滴和三條線，這傢伙怎麼這麼厲害啊...說睡著就睡著了，根本就是比哆啦Ａ夢大雄的三秒入睡還要厲害啊...。

　　隔天，小克睜開眼睛，發現了旁邊留有一張紙六灌玻璃罐裝的牛奶，小克揉揉眼睛，好奇的拿起那張紙：

　　「小克：
　　　
　　　我今天必須去城裡一趟，可能幾天不會回家
　　　你旁邊的那六罐牛奶就送你吧
　　　對了，牧場再過去就是懸崖喔
　　　你還是回城裡比較好
　　　不然森林裡聽說也是有別的路
　　　不過我沒走過，哈哈
　　　總之，祝你在地球玩的愉快呀
　　　路上小心

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　薩爾德」

　　讀完了信，小克呆了一下，伸手進斗篷裡面找了找，拿出了一個體積不算大的側背包，接著把牛奶一罐一罐的放進去，放完第六瓶，沒想到背包剛好被放滿。

　　小克把紙對摺放在旁邊，接著背起側背包，喃喃自語的說：「既然繼續走過去是懸崖...那就回城裡吧！」

　　把薩爾德家的門關好後，就朝著原本出來的森林走去，慢慢的...走進了森林，循著原路悠閒的走回去。

　　小克心裡期待著，不知道還會在森林裡遇到怎樣的怪物呢？


第四回　完




終於擠出這篇了XD"

今天一口氣完成

在這之前完全沒頭緒(被打)

總之~就是這樣啦XDDD

P.S 把紙摺一半是我個人的習慣啦...意思就是"看過了"XDD(被埋)

----------


## 瀟湘

感覺很像童話故事呢？（笑）
整篇都是平和的氛圍……
似乎和之前楓狼、小犬那段有些對比？（思）
不過如果是這樣一路平順的介紹人物
可能會有點過於平淡喔？

----------


## ShadelanJenn

不急不徐的看完整篇~ 

感覺上次的比較精彩~~

另外



> 「小克：
> 　　　
> 　　　我今天必須去城裡一趟，可能幾天不會回家
> 　　　你旁邊的那六罐牛奶就送你吧
> 　　　對了，牧場再過去就是懸崖喔
> 　　　你還是會城裡比較好
> 　　　不然森林裡聽說也是有別的路
> 　　　不過我沒走過，哈哈
> 　　　總之，祝你在地球玩的愉快呀
> 　　　路上小心


找到錯字?!

你還是會城裡比較好 →回

~~

----------


## 星空小克

>>瀟湘

經過了緊張刺激(?)的戰鬥

當然要來一點平和的呀XDDD

我知道啦囧

我會讓重要人物快點出一出的XDDD|||


>>ShadelanJenn

錯字已更正~謝謝回報^^

謝謝支持^^

----------


## ALEX

比起你的令一部小說
這篇反而來得更親切
不過裡面的人物都不太認識
希望以後能看到我認識的
哈哈

----------

